# قياس سرعة الانترنت بجهازك



## PETER_OSCAR (29 ديسمبر 2008)

لقياس سرعة الانترنت بجهازك 


كل ما عليك



اضغط لتعرف سرعت النت عندك



وانا لسه قايس السرعة طلعلتلي كده


سرعة إتصالك الحالية التي تم قرائتها هي


239.10kbps


هذا يعني انك تستطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 29.89 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع


وشكرا على الافادة
ولكم مني كل تحية:big29:


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (29 ديسمبر 2008)

:t9:لقياس سرعة الانترنت بجهازك 


كل ما عليك



http://www.extraaa.com/internetspeed


وانا لسه قايس السرعة طلعلتلي كده


سرعة إتصالك الحالية التي تم قرائتها هي


239.10kbps


هذا يعني انك تستطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 29.89 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*موقع جميل

ودي سرعتي 340.80kbps

مرسي بيتر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 ديسمبر 2008)

قيست سرعتى  بس كده بطىء
145.70kbps
ميرسى ليك يا بيتر
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا جدا​


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا جدا 
انا عرفت ان الراجل اللى موصلى الخط 256 كيلو بايت  غشنى 
شكرا جزيلا ..................................................................


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

> سرعة إتصالك الحالية التي تم قرائتها هي
> 
> 37.30kbps
> 
> هذا يعني انك تستطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 4.66 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع



*دا انا ضاااااااايعه خاااااااااااالص
*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ peter-oscar المحترم


> سرعة إتصالك الحالية التي تم قرائتها هي
> 
> 
> 239.10kbps
> ...


اشكرك جدا على المعلومة ولي استفسار ارجو ان توضحه لي
على اي اساس وجدت ان 239.10kbps تقابل سرعة تحميل 29.89 كيلو بايت في الثانية
فانا سرعة الاتصال التي لدي 340.3 كيلو بايت في الثانية فكم تكون سرعة التحميل في الثانية
وتقبل فائق الاحتلرام والتقدير


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2009)

*379.80kbps 
ميرسى يا بيتر​*


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2009)

*اولا المفروض ميكونش فيه اى داونلود شغال علشان يقيس مظبوط
تانى حاجة الاخ اللى بيقول ان سرعته 340 اقسمها على 8 يطلع الداونلود فى الثانيه 
*​


----------



## totty (3 أغسطس 2009)

*يا عينى عليا

209.30kbps

دايما غلبانه انا كده وسطيكووووا​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

> 244.30kbps


 
شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ICE IDG (3 أغسطس 2009)

سرعة إتصالك الحالية التي تم قرائتها هي

[SIZE=+2]734.10kbps

[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]هذا يعني انك تستطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 91.76 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع[/SIZE] 

هى دى سرعتى 

شكرا جدااا​


----------



## +pepo+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

127.90kbps

دانا طايع ههههههههه​


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## john2 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك يا بيتر*
*و انا سرعتى 780.6 kbps*
*هذا يعنياننى استطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 97.58 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع *​


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا طلعت*

[SIZE=+2]881.80kbps

[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]هذا يعني انك تستطيع تحميل ملف بسرعة 110.23 كيلوبايت في الثانية من سيرفر الموقع[/SIZE] 

*اى خدعة*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بقى سرعت النت عندى 140 كيلو بايت
يعنى فى الضياع خالص
هو مفيش حل  لسرعة انت انها تزيد شوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بقى سرعت النت عندى 140 كيلو بايت
يعنى فى الضياع خالص
هو مفيش حل  لسرعة انت انها تزيد شوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Ebn Al-Ta3a (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*273 kbps*

بس ازاي وانا 512 ولوحدي 

شكرا ليك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2009)

[SIZE=+2]717.10kbps
بس أنا حاسس أن في أحسن من كدا
[/SIZE]​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موقع جميل ... سرعتي
434.00kbps*


----------



## b3bo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 سبتمبر 2009)

[SIZE=+2]مش قولت في أحسن من كدا
[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]1.02 Mbps[/SIZE]​


----------



## meky ghost (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا جدا


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2009)

> [size=+1]:ÓÑÚÉ ÅÊÕÇáß ÇáÍÇáíÉ ÇáÊí Êã ÞÑÇÆÊåÇ åí[/size]
> 
> [size=+2]  819.30kbps
> 
> ...


هيك ظهرلى
مافهمتش حاجة بس باين عليا ها الرقم

شكرا الك​


----------



## maramero (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي كتير علي الموقع*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*379.80kbps
هذة هي سرعتي
شكرا لكم علي هذا البرنامج الجميل
*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

540السرعة


----------

